# Few Qeustions On Pocket Watchs :)



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

have just been give loads of different watchs from my grandad so will be picking your brains for the next couple of days on some info 

there were a few pocket watchs in the lot and i am just after info on the realy and a value 

the first one is a j.b yabsley london pocketwatch wind up the codes on the case are 178807 then 0.935 there are a few marks on this the face its self has a crack in it you can see in the pictures










the second is a smiths pocket watch can not open its at the moment but is its working sorry for the dodgy pictures im using my phone at the moment










the 3rd is a silvalux satellite pocket watch perfect working order










the 4ths is a ingersoll shock protected 15 jewels is has 1001 on the back its started to fade as used to be gold i geuss it is working

the 5th is another ingesoll has got 15 jewels on the fornt and on the back it has 1014

the 6th is another ingersoll this one is in a case that has ingers or angus 22 range on the watch it has ingersoll 55 and n the back it has ingersoll 55 since 1892 then has 21014"55" uc not sure if this works










the 7th is another ingersoll on the front it has ingersoll ltd london then triumph is in good working order and is in a ingersoll belt watch holder










thanks for being paitent and reading this thanks paul


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

will upload more pictures when i can as it wount let me at the mo


----------

